# The football fiesta tomorrow



## gerrit (Jul 15, 2008)

Just thought it deserves a proper topic because here we're not discussing the actual game but more the aftermath.


Imagine Spain wins this tomorrow... Can anyone tell me
- where are most people likely to celebrate? The playa? The Ramblas and the Placa Catalunya? (note that I live close to the beach so I somewhat fear for a noisy and sleepless night)
- which are the safe spots to enjoy the sight of celebrating happy people without the worries of pickpockets and drug dealers lurking everywhere?
- at what time of the night the main party should be over (working day on Monday after all...) and should things turn quiet?


PS: I was clever enough to do book a holiday. But even when I don't have to work on Monday, I'd like the idea of catching *some* sleep in order to not waste my holiday in bed the next day


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I think you'll have to wait and see, these things are spontaneous!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## gerrit (Jul 15, 2008)

I guess, as it's working day on Monday and as some Catalans are too nationalistic to openly support the Spanish team, that the party will fade out once past midnight? I mean, it probably won't be a days-long celebration like when Barcelona won La Liga?


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

Good luck Spain!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

scharlack said:


> Good luck Spain!


:clap2:


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

scharlack said:


> Good luck Spain!


Very good , I like it ! :clap2: Unfortunately they are going to lose 5-1. ( The dutch that is .)


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

well if they win I'm gonna party til I drop - which wont take long!!

Jo xxx


----------



## gerrit (Jul 15, 2008)

Yesterday the streets of Barcelona center were packed with Catalan nationalists protesting against (????) and waving Catalan flags. Apparently some of them are intending to support the Dutch tonight, despite the fact that about half of the Spanish team are Catalans! I hope it will be a peaceful celebration if Spain wins, without any worries about politics ruining the atmosphere. And please no drug dealers and pickpockets neither, although guess that's a bit too much to ask ...


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

gerrit said:


> Yesterday the streets of Barcelona center were packed with Catalan nationalists protesting against (????) and waving Catalan flags. Apparently some of them are intending to support the Dutch tonight, despite the fact that about half of the Spanish team are Catalans! I hope it will be a peaceful celebration if Spain wins, without any worries about politics ruining the atmosphere. And please no drug dealers and pickpockets neither, although guess that's a bit too much to ask ...


My neighbour was saying that , in 2008, he parked his truck in Pais Vasco to watch Spain v Russia in the european championships to find that he was the only Spaniard in the bar supporting Spain !!


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2010)

gus-lopez said:


> My neighbour was saying that , in 2008, he parked his truck in Pais Vasco to watch Spain v Russia in the european championships to find that he was the only Spaniard in the bar supporting Spain !!


Depends where you are in the P.V., my city is broadcasting the game today on a big screen placed on the _fronton_!!

AUPA ESPAÑA!


----------

